# train



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Has anyone first hand experience of the regional train service "Linha do Oeste" running along the Torres Vedras ...Obidos ... Caldas and San Martinho do Porto line. I know they were going to close the line but have instead rationalized the operation and would like to hear from people who have been using the "Flag Stop Stations" ??


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Slow, slow, slow


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

Enjoy it while you can, slow or otherwise. CP is in financial meltdown.


----------

